# 10 iu hgh



## bigjamesh (Oct 7, 2008)

hi , what would you guys recommend as the best way to run 10iu hgh per day ? When would be best times to take it ? Also using igf-1 PWO . Cheers


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

check this link ;-)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

depends on the gh you're using, i'm using pharma at 3iu


----------



## bigjamesh (Oct 7, 2008)

hi , im running generic stuff .

what split of doses would you recommend ( doing igf-1 pwo ) .

currently just using hgh at 4iu before bed


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

i have run 5iu post workout and 5iu before bed with good results ...


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Get Slin, and do this. I've seen a few guys personally blow up like nuts.

Mon Wed Fri

AM Breakfast: 5iu gh, 20 min later 15mcg IGF, 10 min later 10iu slin

PWO: Same thing

Tues Thurs

10iu gh PWO, 20 min later 10IU Slin


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

criticalbench said:


> Get Slin, and do this. I've seen a few guys personally blow up like nuts.
> 
> Mon Wed Fri
> 
> ...


15mcg igf? or 50?

just want make sure mate


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

jordanwlkp said:


> 15mcg igf? or 50?
> 
> just want make sure mate


15mcg, from what I have read.. when used with slin and gh.. igf can be used at low dosages with the same results as that of higher doses. Also from what I read, the long doses really cut down on the GI hyperplasia.


----------

